# Does anyone play Console Games !



## wakman (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello

I am a big games fan and allways have been.

Just wanted to know if anyone else shares my passion for games

Currently i am playing BATMAN on the PS3 and today I have just Bought NFS Shift.


----------



## Steff (Sep 18, 2009)

yeah wakman i love the wii im always on it either playing james bond or tennis  , and ps2 gets the odd dusting off and i play fifa 09


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 18, 2009)

oooooooooooooooooooooo i LOVE games!!!!! Everything from ps1 to ps3!!!!!!!!!! Currently playing final fantasy 7 which is just a little bit cool, very very old skool. Just played through resident evil 2 as well which is awesome. Need to complete FF7 and get through 8 and 9


----------



## Gasman1975 (Sep 18, 2009)

yeah, I love playing on games consoles. Have just completed Batman on the 360. Love all of the Call of Duty, James Bond, Splinter Cell types of games etc


----------



## AlanJardine (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes, in fact it's my job at the moment 

Recently moved from programming games (check out Dirt2) to testing games (Check out OFP2 when it comes out)


----------



## wakman (Sep 18, 2009)

Gasman1975 said:


> yeah, I love playing on games consoles. Have just completed Batman on the 360. Love all of the Call of Duty, James Bond, Splinter Cell types of games etc



What do you think of BATMAN ?


----------



## wakman (Sep 18, 2009)

AlanJardine said:


> Yes, in fact it's my job at the moment
> 
> Recently moved from programming games (check out Dirt2) to testing games (Check out OFP2 when it comes out)



So cool

So you test games for a living. (CODEMASTERS)


----------



## Gasman1975 (Sep 18, 2009)

wakman said:


> What do you think of BATMAN ?



I thought it was quite good, the graphics were great. Was a bit disappointed with the fact that the "boss" fights were just button bashing but overall was satisfied. What about you?


----------



## AlanJardine (Sep 18, 2009)

wakman said:


> So cool
> 
> So you test games for a living. (CODEMASTERS)


 
At the moment yes. Used to program but taking a break from that due to stress related problems.

Really not as interesting as it sounds.


----------



## wakman (Sep 18, 2009)

AlanJardine said:


> At the moment yes. Used to program but taking a break from that due to stress related problems.
> 
> Really not as interesting as it sounds.



Oh but to test games all day that gota be the best thing i could think of how on earth do you got to the status of a games tester.


----------



## wakman (Sep 18, 2009)

Gasman1975 said:


> I thought it was quite good, the graphics were great. Was a bit disappointed with the fact that the "boss" fights were just button bashing but overall was satisfied. What about you?



I thought that the scarecrow sequences were good and when you play the game on hard not normal it is indeed a bit of a challenge.


----------



## AlanJardine (Sep 18, 2009)

wakman said:


> Oh but to test games all day that gota be the best thing i could think of how on earth do you got to the status of a games tester.


I got demoted from games programmer 

Most other people on the testing team went to university and got a degree, then just keep applying for positions.

I sort of fell into games programming after leaving school in '86. Been there pretty much since then. Took some time off for uni, but currently I'm looking to retire from the games industry and go and do something more worthwile and less stressful.


----------



## DiabetesPartner (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a 360 and have recently traded in my top games (CoD WaW, FIFA 09 for example) when I preordered CoD MW2, FIFA10, L4D2, Halo ODST.
Anyone else with 360 feel free to add my gamertag: Uber Tyson


DP


----------



## AlanJardine (Sep 18, 2009)

DiabetesPartner said:


> I have a 360 and have recently traded in my top games (CoD WaW, FIFA 09 for example) when I preordered CoD MW2, FIFA10, L4D2, Halo ODST.
> Anyone else with 360 feel free to add my gamertag: Uber Tyson
> 
> 
> DP


OldProgie


----------



## Gasman1975 (Sep 18, 2009)

I definately agree about the scarecrow sequences, I found them a real challenge. Overall a good game


----------



## wakman (Sep 21, 2009)

Not completed Batman yet but nearly there.

Picked up NFS Shift and i have been playing this online over the weekend this is a good game as well.


----------



## Caroline (Sep 21, 2009)

Hubby bought a couple of games to go on DS Light that I liked the look of. So far I can't get hold of it. It is like the TV and DVD remote controls in our house-boys toys or penis extensions...


----------



## AlanJardine (Sep 21, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Hubby bought a couple of games to go on DS Light that I liked the look of. So far I can't get hold of it. It is like the TV and DVD remote controls in our house-boys toys or penis extensions...


I'm the only one of five in my house who doesn't own a DS. Appart from a DS each, my wife and children between them own a MegaDrive, Dreamcast, N64, PS2, Xbox and a Wii. I own a 360, but only bought it so I could do some 'serious' stuff on it with XNA. I may one day get around to completing a game to publish via Xbox live (if I can find someone to do the artwork).


----------



## wakman (Oct 8, 2009)

*OFP2 Day tomorrow*

Hi Alan OFP2 Day tomorrow.

Just a note for everyone intrested buy it from Tesco 

The mans has to earn a living int that right Alan


----------



## Steff (Oct 8, 2009)

o/h just got GT for psp its currently on offer at game.co.uk at the moment was ?24.99 now ?19.99 if anyones interested


----------



## wakman (Oct 8, 2009)

steff09 said:


> o/h just got GT for psp its currently on offer at game.co.uk at the moment was ?24.99 now ?19.99 if anyones interested



Nice 1 Steff did you know that when it eventually comes out on the PS3 you should be able to transfer your garage from the psp.


----------



## Steff (Oct 8, 2009)

really ? didnt know ty wak


----------



## Steff (Oct 8, 2009)

if you got gt5 for ps3 you can already transfer i think


----------



## wakman (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello

GT5 not out now until March next year.

so the cars you buy on the psp are transferable to GT5 when its out.

What do you think of GT on PSP is it yours or for someone else ?


----------



## Steff (Oct 8, 2009)

wakman said:


> Hello
> 
> GT5 not out now until March next year.
> 
> ...



not for me o/h bought it for him and lad , although so far son aint been to impressed he prefers need for speed.


----------



## RachelT (Oct 8, 2009)

*Wooo, gotta dust off my Ps2*

Yup, i'm still using the mark two (haven't played anything for ages, except the DS) i'm kinda stuck on Dragon Quest (the journey of the cursed king, funny game, but not that easyor..maybe i'm just rubbish) i'm usually into RPGs, Final Fantasys are my favourites...gonna have to get a PS3 when 13 comes out. FF8 is still my fav, though. Also learning quite a lot playing Dynasty/Samurai Warriors and failing with style at skate/snowbording games.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 8, 2009)

RachelT said:


> Yup, i'm still using the mark two (haven't played anything for ages, except the DS) i'm kinda stuck on Dragon Quest (the journey of the cursed king, funny game, but not that easyor..maybe i'm just rubbish) i'm usually into RPGs, Final Fantasys are my favourites...gonna have to get a PS3 when 13 comes out. FF8 is still my fav, though. Also learning quite a lot playing Dynasty/Samurai Warriors and failing with style at skate/snowbording games.



eeeeeeeeeeeee FINAL FANTASY!

I've almost finished 7. On disk 3 and currently levelling up! Up at 65 and hit the 8000hp mark. Missed out a few important materia apparently like Witem or something. Nevermind. Gunna try and take on Emerald Weapon soon mwahahaha. Cant wait for 13 to come out, may have to play through 12 again as our copy of 8 doesn't work. I'm part way through 9 aswell, thats my favourite as it was the first one i ever played


----------

